# Need Tamiya M2 Bradley Decals



## irocer (Aug 22, 2000)

Iam looking for a sheet of decals from the #35132 M2 Bradley model. I want to use it on a Academy copy that did not have interior decals. Anybody got a spare or a scan of this sheet ?


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

If its a current kit you can get a set of decals from Tamiya USA via their toll free number


----------

